# Well, my hs 622 has a leak...



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

So, I was in the garage yesterday, and was going to do an oil change on the machine, when I noticed that the bottom end of the engine was wet... Traced it back to the fly wheel-side seal....

Looks like I'll be ordering at least a new seal.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

that is some bad news there BROTHER DB. but the good news is that you may not have to use it this year.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

So far...... There has really been one day, that I might have pulled it out. Now, I'm into a motor tear down, but I'm glad it's something I found now, then found out after a catastrophic failure.

Now I need to track down Robert to which seal are the correct ones. Boats.net are listing two different numbers, with what appears to be identical measurements.....

For the crankcase cover#10 and cylinder diagrams#14 have two listings same seals:
91201-Z0T-801 HONDA OIL SEAL (25X41X6) (Honda Code 7352453)
and
91202-883-005 HONDA SEE PART DETAILS - SUP; OIL SEAL (25X41X6) (Honda Code 0636936).

They both cost the same.... ?

On an up note, I determined by taking the flywheel off, that I have the 12V/50W lighting coil, just in case I get the LED bug.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hope you get it fixed soon DB. Robert might need your model and serial numbers to get the right parts numbers for you


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks Det. the model number is in my signature, and the K-code is SZAL- 11xxxxx. 

I am sure that I posted this to late in the day for him to do anything at work, and even so he might have been busy with other things. He is truly a great asset to the Honda community here.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Is part # 13 the one you're looking for?

All Years HS622 TA-B Honda Snowblower CYLINDER Diagram and Parts


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

detdrbuzzard said:


> hope you get it fixed soon DB. Robert might need your model and serial numbers to get the right parts numbers for you


This.

To be absolutely sure, the FRAME serial number is essential. 

It is usually on the center rear of the frame. Share that with me, and I can be precise about any parts inquiry.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> This.
> 
> To be absolutely sure, the FRAME serial number is essential.
> 
> It is usually on the center rear of the frame. Share that with me, and I can be precise about any parts inquiry.


Sorry for the late response. Yes those are the numbers on the silver sticker along side the impeller housing. There isn't really a frame on these models. Its the oddball engine, transmission, blower housing, and a set of handles. 

I suppose the actual engine number would more helpful. (Having a duh moment here)

CC02-4675xxx


Again, thanks for all your help.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I hope this helps when Robert comes off of holiday.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Are these the right numbers?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Sorry I'm late . 

Both ends of the crank appear to use the same size seal, 25 x 41 x 6, and the part number is 91201-Z0T-801, list $6.46. 

The serial number for the FRAME is on a sticker on the lower right-hand handlebar tube (if it's still there). Format is SAA-1234567 or SAAL-1234567. The good news is the engine seals are all the same for all USA-market HS622 models. There were some running changes, but just to the auger housing and not the engine...


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

No problem Robert, I figured you "out of the office," during the holidays. I appreciate the support that you do provide for older model owners. 

The serial appears to either have been moved, or placed incorrectly. It's on the right side of what I can best describe as the transmission cover. I would not have thought that they would have placed it on the that location, simple because removing three bolts/nuts and you could switch machines. 

Thanks again for the parts verification, the one that appears to be leaking is the cylinder side. So if I'm going that far, might as well replace both, the gasket, and probably the bearings. It would be far easier to save a fix in the future, now.


----------

